# What age to move to adult dog food??



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

Spud is now seven months old ... is he too young for adult food?

I ask because he has been having tummy troubles again on food that he has previously been fine with and someone said that he might do better on the adult food.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

i started lexie on half and half adult and junior this week and she is 10mths now


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The recommended ages seem to vary depending on which brand of puppy food you are using, I have one dog which according to the packet he has said adult food from nine months and yet the other says adult from twelve months.

I think in general the same brand of adult food has a lower protein content which may suit some puppies better.

I also know some people switch regardless at 6 months. It is probably one of those questions that doesnt have a definitive answer you need to find a food that suits and from this age it is not as critical as it could be depending on your breed etc.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

My pup had half puppy and half adult at 6 months, he's almost 8 months now and will be going onto solid adult food when this bag of puppy food runs out


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

i moved my ESS at 7 months from Orijen puppy to Orijen adult ...was fine 

Im not sure but i dont know if there was much diffrence between the puppy\adult Orijen so all this puppy food stuff may well be cobblers


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yes it will be absolutely fine. you might just need to feed slightly more to keep him satisfied whilst he is still growing.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I have just moved Badger over to the adult Orijen at 15 weeks. After getting advice on here and reading the difference between the labels it was easier to feed the dogs the same. They have 50% raw and eat the same on that diet so can't see the harm in feeding the same dry.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I moved Roo at 6 months and our new pup Harvey is on adult food now, as there's no difference at all. I just give him slightly more as he's a growing boy!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's very little difference between adult and puppy food except for price maybe. Just put him straight onto it


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't remember exactly, but I think I let Tipsy have the adult food from 4 months. She'd been eating from the adults bowls and leaving her puppy food anyway.

All of mine get extras too such as mince, chicken, lamb, beef etc.

We gave her a raw chicken wing at 4 months old and despite not having her adult teeth managed just fine... it was gone in time at all :001_cool:


----------

